# Test drive



## robinj214 (Jun 10, 2013)

I was hoping for some insight from you wise people.
I am looking at a 2012 Cruze with 46000 miles on it. I was driving it to work this am and every time I stopped or slowed down the engine overheating alarm went off. I called the company selling the car and they came and got it, I am waiting their call as to what the problem was and if it was fixed. I guess I am worried if they will tell me the truth as to what was wrong. ( just low on coolant) or i will even know the truth. I am for sure after this planning on having my mechanic checking over the car but what could cause the problem on a semi cool am shortly after I started the car?
Could it be the water pump?a faulty thermostat? Something they can bandaid and will bite me in the a** in 6 months?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Stay away prob the reason why the person sold it who knows if the engine had over heated before with that kind of behaviour, find a different car you don't want that one


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like a water pump or radiator. If it's the water pump, it might be covered under powertrain warranty. I'm leaning toward the water pump since it's cooling sufficiently when in motion, but not when stopped. 

It also could be a faulty temperature sensor. Let the mechanics take a look and let you know.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would look elsewhere. Why purchase a used car that you know has an issue unless you like to do your own car repairs and modifications?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Probably the water pump.

Unless that's an insanely good deal, why not just go new? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The concern becomes: Is it actually overheating? And if it is, how many times has it happened?
The other concern is if it is a false alert......in which case this may be a car with electrical issues and you have discovered why it was turned in.
In either case, I'm inclined to recommend walking away........multiple overheats have already caused engine damage, it just isn't showing itself..........yet.
A known electrical gremlin that still exists after this many miles???? Very bad Ju Ju there.
I'd go the full 'Buyer Beware' mode on this one.

Rob


----------



## robinj214 (Jun 10, 2013)

Update, 
I dropped trying to buy used and just went and bought a new 2013 LTZ. The prices for used were just a couple grand more than year old and now i have a great warrantee! Had it 2 days now and feel it was a great purchase.
Thank you all for your input!
Robin



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Robin,

Welcome to the Chevy Cruze family! Glad to hear that you are enjoying your purchase thus far. This forum definitely provides a ton of insight on personal experiences with the Cruze. If you have any additional questions we are also here to be of assistance. 

Happy Riding

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy Cruzing one should say  colour? Pics? Come on now! Great cars though I absolutely love this car. Great purchase. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats! Can't go wrong with a new LTZ. Got any pictures yet?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

robinj214 said:


> Update,
> I dropped trying to buy used and just went and bought a new 2013 LTZ. The prices for used were just a couple grand more than year old and now i have a great warrantee! Had it 2 days now and feel it was a great purchase.
> Thank you all for your input!
> Robin


Welcome to Cruzetalk and enjoy your new ride! Most people don't realize how bad of a deal a 1-2year old car used is, much better to pay a bit more and just get a new one just the way like it.


----------

